# American Fork Canyon UT road conditions?



## bigskychuck (Jul 14, 2008)

Anyone know how much of it is snow-free? I was surprised to be able to get to the top of East Canyon today.

Charlie


----------



## PG_Gary (Jan 21, 2008)

Copied from a response I posted in another thread to a similar question:
_There's a big snow field covering the road just above the Timponooke Campground turnoff (mile post 16). I didn't have the time or the inclination to hike it and continue riding today, so I turned around there. My suspicion is that there will be big snow patches between there and the big S curve just above the Salamander Flat camping area (where Willow Hollow trail crosses the road). It's pretty shady through there. Once you get past that spot, it should be pretty clear until the summit because most of that stretch of road gets sunlight throughout the day.

Above the gate at Pine Hollow (American Fork/Highland side), there are three or four big stretches of debris across the road. I was able to ride through them, but I was very careful coming down. A few bowling ball sized rocks and lots and lots of really sharp, smaller rocks.

I'm going to try it again on Sunday to see how much has changed._


----------



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

The provo side is completely rideable. American Fork side there were 3-4 patches were I had to walk my bike through; i'd imagine within a few days it will be totally ridable


----------



## bigskychuck (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I better get to that canyon before it opens.

Charlie


----------



## PG_Gary (Jan 21, 2008)

All the snow patches on the AF side have melted now. There are still the rock debris fields, but they are rideable at slower speeds (downhill). I imagine it will be like a parade up there the next few Saturdays with people taking advantage of the closed gate.


----------



## PG_Gary (Jan 21, 2008)

*Update: 5/18/2012*

The road is largely clear on both sides. The gate is expected to open by next Friday (5/24/2012). There are still some rock fields, but they are getting better. 

One note, it looks like UDOT is putting in a new culvert just above where the Salamander Flat trail crosses the road. Not sure if they'll let riders through or not.


----------

